# I don't post a ton of personal stuff... but



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I just wanted to brag on my hubby for a minute.

This last christmas he bought me a cello. A CELLO! I've always wanted to play the cello (I play violin) and he bought me a lovely student cello.

I actually cried. Like for serious.

Today he logged onto our credit card system and paid the very last payment due. 5 years ago we were $60,000 in credit card debt. We've been living so frugally for so long it is such a relief to have that paid off.

As a surprise for me, he purchased me a dishwasher!!!!

http://www.lowes.com/pd_632514-46-WDP350PAAW___?productId=50238313&pl=1&Ntt=portable+dishwasher

I've been wanting one since we moved to Hawaii but with all that debt we were putting it off. In about 30 days it'll be here.

So I cried again. LOL

He puts up with ALL my farm stuff (he's not really into it), he cuts forage for the goats, builds houses for them, hauls hay for me, forks out money we don't have for supplies and meds, etc.

And then he buys me a cello AND a dishwasher all within a few months.

What on earth did I do in my life to deserve such a wonderful man.  He always says he's the lucky one but I think I'm getting the better end of this deal.

Anyway, thats my brag on my sweetie. We've been best friends for so many years now he just knows what I want without me even asking for it.

Oh and he's handsome.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Wow what a blessing he is!


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

What an awesome post!!! Thank you for sharing, Dayna...and congrats on the hard work and financial discipline and oooo...how cool to have music in your life and clean dishes! What a great hubby! I think you each got the best deal!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That is so great! Enjoy your dishwasher.


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Aww, he's a keeper for sure! Do the critters appreciate your cello practice? I love love love love cello, if there was an orchestra in my town growing up, that would probably have been my choice! As it was, I checked off "Violin" on the form, and my mom laughed then gently explained to me there was no way our small town could support an orchestra program, so I had to choose something else! 

One of the pretty Christmas Eve services I have ever been part of was tiny, and I sung accompanied by a friend on guitar and another on cello - t'was heavenly!


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

The livestock doesn't seem to notice the cello but the parrots do!

I'm excited to have the dishwasher for a variety of reasons, including milking dishes!


----------



## Aprilszoo (Mar 31, 2014)

I've got a great hubby like that too, Dayna.... They are truly one (or two) in a million, that's for sure!
And it does feel great when they spoil us, doesn't it... 

Congratulations on getting the debt paid off... It's a hard thing to do... It takes commitment and determination. You do have a lot to be proud of.

I hope you have fun playing your new cello! I'm sure your background on the violin will make learning a little easier... Are the fingerings the same? And you already read music (of course cello might be treble clef, idk.... And that may be something you aren't used to.)....

Anyway... I'm babbling.... But I'm very happy for you. :stars:

You deserve it! :wahoo:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Aprilszoo said:


> I've got a great hubby like that too, Dayna.... They are truly one (or two) in a million, that's for sure!
> And it does feel great when they spoil us, doesn't it...
> 
> Congratulations on getting the debt paid off... It's a hard thing to do... It takes commitment and determination. You do have a lot to be proud of.
> ...


Fingering is similar but not the same. And yes the violin is treble clef and the cello is base clef. I've been having so much fun. Some done by music reading but a lot of music I've just been playing by ear. I have a few cello music books and I blasted through those in a few days. Music will cost me a LOT of money so I'm doing mostly by ear. It kind of more fun to work it out on your own!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Wow, how nice Dayna! When you learn it, you'll have to post us a video of you playing


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is awesome.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Awww, I love this post!! I have a keeper too. It makes me happy to read things like this!!!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

For the 8 years that we lived on Oahu I was without a dishwasher. Luckily, I did have teenage children. And yes, it is great for milking equipment!
Congrats on the debt pay off. A few years ago I added up and we were over $30,000 in debt. We stopped spending and got rid of it all. Including the house. It is amazing how little money one needs when there is no debt.
I am lucky that my DH enjoys the goats, rabbits and chickens as much as I do. He makes me lots of useful equipment. And we met in our college band so we both enjoy making music.
Have fun with the cello.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

Yeah a dishwasher on Oahu might add up to a lot more than here! LOL You had to pay for water right? Here just electric as we collect our own water. At like 47 cents a kilowat hour electric does add up but we keep our bill down really low.  Maybe less low when we have a dishwasher!


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

congrats, I too have a wonderful husband - they make it sooo much easier


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Dayna said:


> Fingering is similar but not the same. And yes the violin is treble clef and the cello is base clef. I've been having so much fun. Some done by music reading but a lot of music I've just been playing by ear. I have a few cello music books and I blasted through those in a few days. Music will cost me a LOT of money so I'm doing mostly by ear. It kind of more fun to work it out on your own!


Look online - you can view stuff for free on most sites, and download and print cheap in most instances. And of course, if you have a good public library nearby -- or better, a university nearby - you can probably check out music from there for free, or minimal photocopying fee!


----------



## Aprilszoo (Mar 31, 2014)

There's actually a lot of sheet music out there in the public domain... And there's a lot of videos on you tube that teach pretty much any instrument you could want to play..... All for free! So many music teachers (and college professors, even) giving lessons at all levels.

Have fun with your new "toys"..... artygoat:


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't have the best internet, and lessons are not really needed. I'm working it out really well.  Its just fun, I'm obviously never going to play in a concert hall! lol

And my dishwasher is due to be delivered on April 4th if it makes the barge! Whoooo hooooo


----------

